# C. purpurata hf carnea (syn L.)



## tomp (Jun 4, 2022)

While not my best purpurata it is one of my favorite color forms.


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2022)

I think the flowers are rather grand


----------



## monocotman (Jun 5, 2022)

Lovely. carnea forms always stand out anywhere!
David


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2022)

Lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2022)

the pink and white contrast so nicely


----------



## GuRu (Jun 6, 2022)

Tom, the colouration of these carnea forms is outstanding. I like it !


----------

